# MLSE wants to see red



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dunno who else heard it, but Chuck announced tonight that fans headed to the ACC to watch Raptors basketball should dress in red from now on. MLSE wants to see a sea of red.

Sounds good. When Miami went white I thought it was contrived, but since the Raptors are doing it I'm going to go ahead and call it a good idea.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

will this work? 

Playoffs...yes

regular season...skeptical

It will look sick if it works


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

if they want it to work they should hand them out before the games


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i like it. they've got some marketing gurus with the team now.

i think it's a good idea. as if a long-awaited playoff appearance wasn't enough, the spirit of the team will easily inject itself into the minds of the fans (even the bandwagoners) by doing this. should be fun. the spirit in the arena will be awesome.

good idea to kick it off with some games left on the schedule, too. we might be one of the last teams in the league with meaningful games left to play. if this helps us to keep our focus, i'm all for it.

peace


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I like this idea as well.
It's going to be awesome.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Sounds good to me! Now I just have to get my playoff tickets..


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

This is a great idea. I've seen it done in some other stadiums and it's absolutely fantastic to see and it makes the atmosphere so much better.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

the atmosphere will be rocking in the playoffs and seeing a red sea of fans will be a sight to see...it'll give it that college sports/playoffs environment and thats always a great thing...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

They should have the fans sitting baseline wear red and the fans along the sides wearing white... like the CANADIAN FLAG!!!!!!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

BL00DZ
HaHaHa.. I Just Felt Like Sayn Dat 

Anywayz - If They Want It To Work, They Shud Hand Out Red Shirtz To Whoever Aint Got One Before They Go In Da Stadium. The Atmosphere Wud Be So Sick > I've Seen It Wit The Miami Heat.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

JS03 said:


> I like this idea as well.
> It's going to be awesome.


JS03 they stole this idea from our city man...back in the day the Winnipeg Jets were known for "white outs" Where everyone wore white..and i mean everyone! Since then many teams have taken the idea. But i'd like to see Toronto pull this off..it kinda gets the fans involved.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

white and red would look cool as well (or i would think so) and would be a blatantly GO CANADA thing that everyone, and I mean everyone, would participate. that said, if everyone wore just red, so much the cooler. our boys in white, our fans in red...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i like the idea, the problem is that all the corporate people there dont wear red suits


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

madman said:


> i like the idea, the problem is that all the corporate people there dont wear red suits


Exactly.

The first 15 rows is going to be a tough sell. I don't think red is en vogue this spring (actuallly, my g/f says anything but brown is in).

I'll be wearing red in front of on my couch, actually no I won't.

I wonder if this is going to work?


----------



## Rapsfan33 (Mar 10, 2006)

Weren't most people around the league making fun of the Heat doing the white thing last year especially since they were giving out the white shirts? It seems a little too contrived although when the Flames did it in 2003, it looked pretty damn cool.

If fans want to do it, cool, but don't be giving out red shirts to force this.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

since the team has that Euro feel to it, if the raps marketing team were smart, they should create Raptors scarfs and sell them around the GTA...i bet fans would eat that stuff up, and it'd be cool to see during the player intros people holding those up like fans would do overseas...

just a thought


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

NeoSamurai said:


> since the team has that Euro feel to it, if the raps marketing team were smart, they should create Raptors scarfs and sell them around the GTA...i bet fans would eat that stuff up, and it'd be cool to see during the player intros people holding those up like fans would do overseas...
> 
> just a thought


that would be awsome good idea


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

NeoSamurai said:


> since the team has that Euro feel to it, if the raps marketing team were smart, they should create Raptors scarfs and sell them around the GTA...i bet fans would eat that stuff up, and it'd be cool to see during the player intros people holding those up like fans would do overseas...
> 
> just a thought


i've never heard of that. hmmm. that'd be nice.

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

madman said:


> i like the idea, the problem is that all the corporate people there dont wear red suits


You mean the dicks that take half the third quarter to return to their seats from the lounges? **** them. Honestly, paint their chairs red, makes no difference. We know the Sprite Zone will be rocking it.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> You mean the dicks that take half the third quarter to return to their seats from the lounges? **** them. Honestly, paint their chairs red, makes no difference. We know the Sprite Zone will be rocking it.


lol yeah, i sat there for the Orlando game, people were leaving in the 3rd quarter!! Idiots oh well


----------



## Ph03NIX99 (Apr 29, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> JS03 they stole this idea from our city man...back in the day the Winnipeg Jets were known for "white outs" Where everyone wore white..and i mean everyone! Since then many teams have taken the idea. But i'd like to see Toronto pull this off..it kinda gets the fans involved.


Ya the old barn really rocked with those white outs... I use to be a huge hockey fan. The Jets left town about the same time the Raptors were born and ever since I have not watched another hockey game with the exception of World Juniors each year.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

White outs/red outs are contrived. It was contrived when the Heat did it and it'll be contrived when the Raptors do it. If they really want a kick-*** atmosphere in the arena, they should move all the corporate suits to the first 15 rows of the second deck (along with luxury boxes) and put all the real (read: loud) fans near the floor. It would be much better to copy Duke or UMD and create designated "student" sections (read: real fans, not corporate suits who spend all their time in the Hot Stove Lounge) so it would be loud all the time.

The scarf thing's a good idea, esp. in winter. A better idea would be have a supporters' association that would come up with chants and stuff to get rid of the canned noise in the place (i.e. stupid noises like the Pacers' race car vroooms and the Heat/Magic "clap, clap, clap your hands". I hate that stuff).

With all that said, if the arena's rockin' for the playoffs, I likely won't complain. Can't wait to see the games on national TV.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Ph03NIX99 said:


> Ya the old barn really rocked with those white outs... I use to be a huge hockey fan. The Jets left town about the same time the Raptors were born and ever since I have not watched another hockey game with the exception of World Juniors each year.



HEY ANOTHER PEGGER! Welcome Bro...:cheers: Go Jets for life.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> JS03 they stole this idea from our city man...back in the day the Winnipeg Jets were known for "white outs" Where everyone wore white..and i mean everyone! Since then many teams have taken the idea. But i'd like to see Toronto pull this off..it kinda gets the fans involved.


Yeah, the Winnipeg whiteouts were insane. Hope the Raps can duplicate it but wearing red.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> HEY ANOTHER PEGGER! Welcome Bro...:cheers: Go Jets for life.


Dude, we made history on bbb.net
3 Winnipeggers in one thread. :cheers:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

JS03 said:


> Dude, we made history on bbb.net
> 3 Winnipeggers in one thread. :cheers:


JS, we all know that you just signed up three times. There can't be that many b-ball fans in the 'Peg (actually, I heard ya'll have some of the best ball programs around and per capita it is used more than in other metro centres around the countries).

Horray for Golden Boy and umm, .... wheat?


I like the scarf idea. It seems like the Raps will always be the odd child in the NBA, why not embrace it and do something a little different from the 29 other teams.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

shookem said:


> JS, we all know that you just signed up three times. There can't be that many b-ball fans in the 'Peg (actually, I heard ya'll have some of the best ball programs around and per capita it is used more than in other metro centres around the countries).
> 
> Horray for Golden Boy and umm, .... wheat?
> 
> ...


Hah
Basketball is growing alot in Winnipeg. Exciting times. We need that Nbdl team here in the Peg.
And dude the "wheat" is located in Sask.

I also like the scarf idea.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ka_eBOpLP_g"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ka_eBOpLP_g" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A8cffEaZGh0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A8cffEaZGh0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

in case people were wondering what it would look like to get a bunch of fans with scarves...im not a big soccer/football fan, but i love seeing these vids on youtube....gives you goosebumps even if you arent a fan...


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I dont think this will work that well because there are too many shades of red. Its easier for people to find white stuff to wear. That being said, i think all red is just kind of boring anyways. 

The raptors should have went all purple as a sign of team unity, LOL.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Well damn, the ACC should hand shirts out to ticket buyers then, to ensure consistency. Why not? I actually think it is kind of ****ty of them to ask everyone to wear red and not at least hand out red towels.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

This is a sick idea. I think if they really want this to rock, they should spread the word out to more people and do commercials and start telling people on the news and ****. Now that the Leafs season is over, all the focus is on the Raptors, so I think we can do it.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

speedythief said:


> ^ Well damn, the ACC should hand shirts out to ticket buyers then, to ensure consistency. Why not? I actually think it is kind of ****ty of them to ask everyone to wear red and not at least hand out red towels.


MLSE are too cheap to do handouts for any team not called "Maple Leafs."


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

How have MLSE ever short changed the Raps?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

shookem said:


> How have MLSE ever short changed the Raps?


How many times have the Raptors played on a Saturday night this year? The Leafs come first.



So I saw the "Atlantic Division Champions" shirts at the ACC tonight. Anyone know how much they are going for? Are they tossing them out cheap? They should.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

speedythief said:


> How many times have the Raptors played on a Saturday night this year? The Leafs come first.
> 
> 
> 
> So I saw the "Atlantic Division Champions" shirts at the ACC tonight. Anyone know how much they are going for? Are they tossing them out cheap? They should.


That has a lot less to do with the Leafs than it does the NHL and HNIC. One channel paid $100 million for pretty much one team on Saturday night. You could say the fate of sports on public television is at stake with the Leafs getting that Saturday night spot. 

How many times have the Leafs played at home on a Friday?

Besides, the question wasn't which team comes first, it was have MLSE ever been cheap with the Raps. I guess you could take that as an indicator but this team hasn't ever been in salary saving mode expect where it made cap sense, they got a million dollar locker room and a brand new arena was build in large part because of them (how long could they have played in the SkyDome? The Leafs at least did have a place to play, even if it was old). From Isiah to Lenny to BC, they have spent money on the front office and coaches.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree with SpeedyThief. As far as I know, when fans were a certain colour like yellow at Michigan, white in Miami, etc..., the team hands out the shirts at the gate.

At an average ticket of $100+, the Raptors can afford to hand out t-shirts.

The problem with Raptors fans at the ACC, and most NBA arenas, is that the crowd is a mix of families, corporate types and a few hard core fans.

NCAA fans are predominantly rabid college students that carry flasks.
Euro soccer fans are predominantly die-hard fans team engraved flasks handed down from their grandfathers. 

On one hand, you don't need to worry about fights at NBA games. On the other hand, team spirit can be restrained.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I don't have anything red, so I hope they do hand out shirts at the door

this promo seems a little gimmicky, but whatever, it should be fun!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I just read that the AD Champ shirts are selling for $30, which pisses me right the **** off.

Wear red! Buy our overpriced shirts!

Holy ****. What a bunch of con artists.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

^ Dang, $30 is expensive.
Sell them for $5-10, and you'll see more red in the crowd.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JS03 said:


> ^ Dang, $30 is expensive.
> Sell them for $5-10, and you'll see more red in the crowd.


And I'm sure they would sue the hell out of anyone trying to make cheap ones without logo/copyright authorization as well.

Somebody should sell plain red, paper thin t-shirts from the Philippines outside the ACC for $5, three for ten.

Honestly, do MLSE and the ACC want to see red or green?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

shookem said:


> Besides, the question wasn't which team comes first, it was have MLSE ever been cheap with the Raps. I guess you could take that as an indicator but this team hasn't ever been in salary saving mode expect where it made cap sense, they got a million dollar locker room and a brand new arena was build in large part because of them (how long could they have played in the SkyDome? The Leafs at least did have a place to play, even if it was old). From Isiah to Lenny to BC, they have spent money on the front office and coaches.


Well, I guess I was making a comment on the fact that the Raptors are always going to be second to the Leafs, in all respects. Whether it comes to promotion or prime nights for games or whatever, the Leafs always come first. It's a simple matter of economics (the Leafs sell out every game no matter how crap the team is), methinks. Of course, it wouldn't hurt to have a tshirt giveaway to celebrate the division title, which is what I'm really getting at.

Also, $30 for a tshirt is stupid expensive. If the Leafs ever win anything again, I'm guessing MLSE will give away at least 10 different kinds of shirts.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Just buy those footlocker/champs plain shirts 5 for 20?
And get a sharpie and write on it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JS03 said:


> Just buy those footlocker/champs plain shirts 5 for 20?
> And get a sharpie and write on it.


Yeah, I've got like ten of those. That's what I was thinking about. They are crap once they are washed a few times but for a month or two they'd be perfect.

I mean, even if half the proceeds from the AD Champ shirts are going to charity, that is still a mafia-esque thing to do. Demand people wear red then turn around and sell them red shirts at an exorbitant price.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yea some ppl should sel plain red t-shirts 5 bucks a shirt outside.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> yea some ppl should sel plain red t-shirts 5 bucks a shirt outside.


My friend you've given me a great idea, anyone want to go into business with me?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

^I'd soo join you if I lived in Toronto. XD


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

shookem said:


> My friend you've given me a great idea, anyone want to go into business with me?


what kind of business?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, back when the Leafs used to make the playoffs, me and a bunch of my friends would go down and paint people faces blue with a stencil. We made tons of cash. I'm thinking a quick photoshop design and some iron-on patches could make a killing on red shirts. Spend three bucks per shirt (i know a girl ...) sell them for $10-$15.

Goodbye student debt or hello scalper tickets.


----------



## rdlviper (May 24, 2006)

shookem said:


> Well, back when the Leafs used to make the playoffs, me and a bunch of my friends would go down and paint people faces blue with a stencil. We made tons of cash. I'm thinking a quick photoshop design and some iron-on patches could make a killing on red shirts. Spend three bucks per shirt (i know a girl ...) sell them for $10-$15.
> 
> Goodbye student debt or hello scalper tickets.


Maybe we could add a "www.basketballforum.com/toronto-raptors/" address to your shirts


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

rdlviper said:


> Maybe we could add a "www.basketballforum.com/toronto-raptors/" address to your shirts


Haha, Yeah! do that.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Dunno who else heard it, but Chuck announced tonight that fans headed to the ACC to watch Raptors basketball should dress in red from now on. MLSE wants to see a sea of red.
> 
> Sounds good. When Miami went white I thought it was contrived, but since the Raptors are doing it I'm going to go ahead and call it a good idea.


Lets not forget the RED party tomorrow nite @ MUZIK WHERE YOU can mingle with DA raps.

I jumped on a plane yesterday just so I could join the soiree.

peace.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

For pointers on a proper red out, see tonight's playoff game in Calgary v. Detroit. I'm impressed. :cheers:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

They should wear red and white.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

After the last couple of home games I'm getting the sense that people don't want to pay $34.20 for a t-shirt and many can't be bothered to wear red at all.

Hopefully the ACC/MLSE figure that out and just give the damn things away at the game.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

they should get 10,000 fruit of the loom red t-shirts and give them out as everyone comes into the stadium. 

the money from two platinum tickets would more than pay for 10,000 shirts.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think they would have to give them out- if they're serious about it. it would be different if it's been going on for how many years and the fans would know what to expect- and thus know how to dress for it- coming into the stadium, but it hasn't. it's still only an empty marketing idea that has hardly any legs under it (yet), and those legs aren't easily going to come from commercials- or wait, we haven't had any of those either- or chuck swirsky public demands or insider emails or whatever. they have to give them out, imo, at least for game one.

if it's an issue of cost, i'm dumbfounded. #1, you'd probably get more than enough offers from companies willing to do the gig for free. seriously. if i were a betting man, i'd drop the house on the side that they've already had companies offer- offer- to do it for publicity alone. #2, even if i'm wrong, we're talking, what, $20K total ($1 per)? that's a drop in the bucket for any pro sports organization, let alone one the size of maple leaf sports and entertainment.

they have the choice to do it or not. this city and its fans probably wouldn't take on the responsibility for it themselves- although it would be impressive if they did.

peace


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah it looks like the folks at MLSE will be handing out free red t-shirts after all. The ACC is going to look sick!



Chuck Checks In said:


> Game 1 set for 12:30 Saturday afternoon at the ACC and remember to wear red if you're fortunate enough to have a ticket to the game. The Raps will be distributing red t-shirts at the gate as well. Keep logging on to raptors.com for TV listings here in Canada.


http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/swirsky


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Good news. I sent an email to Chuck grilling him over the contradiction of asking fans to wear red and then charging them so much for t-shirts, and he said he was working on it, so it looks like maybe he has helped everyone out. Good for Chuck. Should look pretty wicked. If only we could switch Sprite Zone fans with the people in the premium seats we'd be set.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice.. Now how 'bout handing out red towels? =)


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

JS03 said:


> Nice.. Now how 'bout handing out red towels? =)


if we make it to rnd 2 then maybe then.


----------



## Rapsfan33 (Mar 10, 2006)

Giving out shirts makes the whole thing too contrived. Either all the fans find red or don't do it. 

I know a lot of you might disagree with this but this is too easy of a way.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

shookem said:


> Well, back when the Leafs used to make the playoffs, me and a bunch of my friends would go down and paint people faces blue with a stencil. We made tons of cash. I'm thinking a quick photoshop design and some iron-on patches could make a killing on red shirts. Spend three bucks per shirt (i know a girl ...) sell them for $10-$15.
> 
> Goodbye student debt or hello scalper tickets.


I would be down for that but it looks like mlse has us beat


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Haha, I got my Game 1 Sprite zone tickets now, can't wait!! Making anti-Carter signs as we speak..


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

And you guys thought MLSE was short changing the Raps.

"oh they would have done it for the Leafs"

No! They would have done the same thing; release an over-priced shirt so that all the people who can't wait and need to have the offical merc end up paying a lot. You can't blame the team for wanting to make a buck off trendy Toronto and the kid who wants to be the first to have a t-shirt. Besides, if you go to center sports, you ain't shopping for bargins.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

> Perhaps Raptors fans should revert to the old "Purple Fever" slogan, since the *Nets now must wear red for their road games for the remainder of this series*. LINK


Like wtf?

So what happens now? Keep wearing red? Wear white? Normal clothing?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

ABargnani said:


> Like wtf?
> 
> So what happens now? Keep wearing red? Wear white? Normal clothing?


I believe the playoff rule is that you can only wear two colours - one for home, and one for the road.

Its not like the regular season where teams can pick any jersey they want for each game - retro, alternate, etc.

Therefore, the Nets are stuck with the red in all of their road games. Raptors will wear white in Toronto and red on the road in New Jersey.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

That was low of New Jersey to wear Red Jerseys..they knew Toronto was planning on all the fans wearing Red.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> That was low of New Jersey to wear Red Jerseys..they knew Toronto was planning on all the fans wearing Red.


Oh, come on. We came into your house, suffered your jeers, walked out with the win, and we're scum for wearing red?

_That's_ a new low for this Jersey debate. 

You have more of your attention on How Vince Carter is this and that, but I didn't see any big signs that spoke for the pride of your ball club. Maybe your team needs more support and less circus.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Anybody watch the det/Orl Game tonight Orlando fans wore blue shirts that match Detroit road jerseys guess we can cut mlse some slack now


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

jerkstore said:


> Oh, come on. We came into your house, suffered your jeers, walked out with the win, and we're scum for wearing red?


Yes. Not saying the Nets weren't smart to do it, but it was a definite low blow. After hearing Jefferson's comments all series though, it seems he's accustomed to taking cheapshots though.


----------

